# Shingle Discoloration Under Furnace Vent



## Jennyhayes198 (Jul 4, 2021)

Hello! Our roof is around 3 years old. We just recently noticed that in the afternoon (when the sun isn’t directly shining on the shingles) there is a dark area visible under the furnace vent. Again this is not visible during the morning/early afternoon. Any ideas what this could be? The vent is rusted, could it be rust that is making it look darker? I am surprised it wouldn’t be noticeable at all times though and I would also think the discoloration would run all the way to the gutter. Not sure if the shadow of the vent might be slowing down the fading there. Or if it is oils from the shingles. The previous owner replaced the roof right before selling and picked the cheapest company of course. Thanks for the help!


----------

